# Escape to Paradise



## welovekaylee (Nov 13, 2010)

This is a warning to anyone that is trying to sell their timeshare.  Most of the sellers that are located in Florida are scam artists.  We listed our time share with two different Florida timeshare resellers only to be let down and disappointed.  We received a cold call from a Newport Beach, California company claiming that since they are not based in Florida, that they were different and could sell our timeshare quickly.  They promised that they are bound by California law and operated differently.

They claimed that they aggressively try to sell timeshare by offering prospective buyers Disneyland tickets to come to their presentations.  We were told that our upfront fees were to offset the Disneyland tickets that they purchased on a weekly basis.  That was a complete lie.  All they do is list your timeshare on a website, with no guarantee that they will sell your timeshare in any amount of time.  We signed the contract in excitement that we finally found a reputable seller and would be rid of our timeshare soon.

The listing did not match what we signed up for.   We spend months trying to get them to correct our listing.  They never responded to us after receiving our upfront fee.   We were finally able to sell our timeshare through someone else.  We have spent a year trying to get our upfront fees refunded.  They have refused to respond back to us.

We filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau.  The BBB claimed to have over 160 complaints of Escape to Paradise.  Every complaint was the same.  They promise the world, and once they receive your upfront money, you never hear from them again.

Beware, and look at the BBB before signing a contract with any timeshare reseller.  Especially beware and do not do business with Escape to Paradise.  If you Google them, you will find almost 100 rip off reports from people like me that were scammed by them.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi and welcome back to TUG!

Unfortunately, your situation is all too common today.

There is a simple rule of thumb here:  ANY company that charges you a large upfront fee to sell or rent your timeshare, is going to scam you - period.


----------



## caseyatbt (Dec 21, 2010)

welovekaylee said:


> We were finally able to sell our timeshare through someone else......



How was that experience and who did you use?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2010)

The original poster has not been back to TUG since Nov. 13th - you can contact them by clicking on their blue user name.

That being said, be VERY careful when finding someone to sell your timeshare for you.

ANYONE who charges you a large upfront fee of any kind, is a scammer - period.

Legitimate resell brokers charge a commission after the sale of $1,000 and up, however in this economy, few timeshares will sell for $1,000.  The most cost-effective way to get rid of a low value timeshare is to sell it or give it away yourself and then use a reputable closing company.


----------

